# Saddle suggestion for Bike Packing



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

So, did a thread search and - surprisingly - nothing came up, or nothing really recent...so

what do people suggest for butt comfort for bike-packing? Will be using my Surly Krampus v1 to do the GAP/C&O Canal trail next summer...


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Every ass is different, butt...Brooks B17 Special.


----------



## Surly in OZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi mate yep love my Brooks B-17's, but on my Mountain bikes I have taken to running Brooks Cambium's. I have a C17, C17 Carved and a C19 on my fat bike. I really like the set and forget nature of the Cambium range. If they fit your bottom you will be very happy.

OZ.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

Kinda partial to leather... the B17 Spec is on my fat bike and Berthoud Aspins on my two dirt road bikes. The 29+ bike has a WTB Pure V which rides nice too.

mike


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

WTB Pure V still going strong for me. Never even think about or notice my saddle for many years now. Hope you have similar good fortune in your search!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I have several of the WTB saddles, it's different for all.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool. I have the WTB that came with the bike on it now...and did see some chatter about the WTB V series saddles just last night after posting this. I have also looked at the Brooks saddles, which are sweet...but maybe a bit more pricey than I want to spend(?). They also look like they would be hard. especially after some rain->sun->rain etc. kind of exposure...

I will have to see if the LBS has the Brooks. I know they have the WTB's...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sXeXBMXer said:


> So, did a thread search and - surprisingly - nothing came up, or nothing really recent...so
> 
> what do people suggest for butt comfort for bike-packing? Will be using my Surly Krampus v1 to do the GAP/C&O Canal trail next summer...


For bikepacking the two saddles I use are Brooks B17 [9/10 for comfort] and Selle Anatomica saddles [11/10 for comfort]. I don't use padded shorts or apply lotions/potions to my junk. The SA can be had in waterproof leather that doesn't need any special consideration in the rain and it doesn't have to be broken in which is nice.

You won't know if a Brooks works for you until you've ridden it for a month around town or maybe a week of all day riding.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

vikb said:


> You won't know if a Brooks works for you until you've ridden it for a month around town or maybe a week of all day riding.


For real. Brooks saddles seem to be among the most polarizing. For me, they always pooch out (conform) underneath my sit bones, leaving a central "spine" to dig into my taint like a rabid marmot. Couple that with the slightly nose-up positioning they require, and it's lights out on a long tour.

The Cambium was better in this regard, keeping its flatter shape, but after about 500 trail miles the rivet-holes started ovalizing, so I returned it.

I've probably had some dark moments with every saddle I've taken on a long tour, but my best results so far have been with an Ergon SM3 and WTB saddles like the Pure V and Silverado.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

I recently got a Fabric Radius saddle, and thus far its been extremely comfortable, its maiden voyage was a tough 20 mile MTB ride and I had no complaints.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

vikb said:


> For bikepacking the two saddles I use are Brooks B17 [9/10 for comfort] and Selle Anatomica saddles [11/10 for comfort]. I don't use padded shorts or apply lotions/potions to my junk. The SA can be had in waterproof leather that doesn't need any special consideration in the rain and it doesn't have to be broken in which is nice.
> 
> You won't know if a Brooks works for you until you've ridden it for a month around town or maybe a week of all day riding.


I also don't wear crotch pad shorts or grease up either...forgot to mention that. Will look into the SA as I have not heard of those ...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

rad3144 said:


> I recently got a Fabric Radius saddle, and thus far its been extremely comfortable, its maiden voyage was a tough 20 mile MTB ride and I had no complaints.


which radius model?


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> which radius model?


Scoop radius elite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I seem to be on a never ending journey to find the right saddle. When my riding consisted of hour or 2 trail rides, I just rode whatever WTB saddle was on sale and all was fine. As my rides have become longer, saddle comfort has become more and more of an issue. I tried a Selle Anatomica years ago, and it was better, but then the center cutout felt like it was chewing on my taint as it flexed, so off it went. I tried a Rivet Independence Allroad, which was better, but still not great. I also recently tried a Selle Anatomica NSX, with the new X2 frame, and it caused issued from the bottom edge chafing my inner thighs as it flexed(I'm getting ready to sell it if anybody is interested). I put an Ergon on one bike recently, and just took delivery of a Brooks Cambium C17 Allweather, keeping my fingers crossed!

So basically, saddle choice is very personal!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bikeny said:


> I tried a Selle Anatomica years ago, and it was better, but then the center cutout felt like it was chewing on my taint as it flexed, so off it went!


If you have that issue use a dremel tool with a sanding attachment. Takes 2 mins to bevel the edge and no more chaffing.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^ "So basically, saddle choice is very personal!"

You got that right, what works for someone else means nothing to anyone else. Get a good durable model of saddle so it doesn't fall apart just as it's getting comfy. Total bike fit, your weight, all part of the comfy package too.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

vikb said:


> If you have that issue use a dremel tool with a sanding attachment. Takes 2 mins to bevel the edge and no more chaffing.


I did that after the first ride. It helped a little, but still no-go. I think the problem was the cutout expands when the saddle compresses, and then when pressure is released, the cutout gets smaller, which pinched that area. That happens on every pedal stroke.

***for me***


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't wear padded shorts either. Have tried many saddles with the exception of a Brooks, and the Selle Anatomica X2 is by far the most comfortable seat for all day rides, its like sitting on a hammock. Also, its modular so if you eventually wear out part of it you can replace it without buying a new saddle.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

While we're on the subject, has anyone tried the SQLab stuff?

The saddles seem carefully designed, but IME the hyper-engineered ergonomic stuff can often take off and fly right up its own ass.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

I like the WTB Pure for all my riding.

I bent the rails on a leather saddle while bikepacking, which prevented me from getting adequate tension. I was basically sitting on my seatpost clamp for the rest of the trip.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Albeant- Totally agree, although really just a more angular presentation of the same ol' same 'ol, with a bunch of tech words piled on top to make you feel special.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

I'll throw this in as a suggestion...Specialized Power Saddle. Using one on my Cutthroat, and it's been a revelation, support where it's needed and no pressure where it's not wanted.


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

I too am on the quest for the Holy Grail.

Best I’ve tried so far:

Brooks B17
Terry Liberator

Wanting to experiement with:

Selle Italia
Selle Anatomica
SQ Labs

Ive been learning to stand up more on any ride... really helps in the long run


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

230lb Clyde that will get numbness with ANY non-cut of some type saddle here.

Currently having good luck with the ISM Urbaine unique saddle on a L-T Thudbuster seatpost. This is a flat firm short nose large releif saddle.

That said, I tried my LBS’s Ergon ST Core Touring PrimeSeries saddle for a parking lot ride and liked it. He’s heading out for a Orange County, CA to San Francisco and back ride in a week or to with it. I’ll post up his thoughts after that ride. I’m holding off buying and trying one depending on his results. It retails for about $150, so want reliable input before taking that plunge...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

mikeetheviking said:


> I too am on the quest for the Holy Grail.
> 
> Best I've tried so far:
> 
> ...


I have definitely bookmarked the SQ labs ones

Also, I am very used to standing while riding due to BMX, so that does help...will be interesting to see how having gear on the bike effects that...


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

My wife and I ride on SQLabs saddles, mostly the 611 active. Hard to use any other saddle. Contact them for a fit kit. I think they are free?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I also do not wear padded shorts, no chamois, no tight fitting anything except cotton blend boxer briefs. I like my Brooks: B17, Pro, and 2 C17s. The only issue I have with the C17s is that as they wear I've noticed chaffing on my none cycling pants (jeans, Dickies, zip offs) to the point where a hole can develop at that spot. I've not noticed the issue with my riding shorts. I've ridden a couple WTB saddles and the fit was nice, but I've not ridden a foam or other wise padded saddle for a while now. I would also like to try to the Selle Anatomica NSX. I agree with an earlier poster that the cutout version at my weight of 230 is not gonna work. 

Saddles are personal and some cost quite a bit so measure your sit bones and go from there. If your LBS has a trial or test saddle program take advantage of it.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

vikb said:


> ... Selle Anatomica saddles [11/10 for comfort].


^^^This.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> ^^^This.


Yeah I got one after reading about them on this forum a while ago, now my three most used bikes have X2s on them.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

I run Brooks B17, Team Pro and a B67 on my bikes my wife loves Terry saddles. I just cannot see going back to Selle Anatomica after the leather stretched out and rails bent. I got an email early this year saying that Selle Anatomica fixed the bent rail problem in their new saddles but after contacting them they still wouldn't give me the customer service or stand by their product. I purchased new directly from them at full price. To me they are just a cheap Brooks nock off. SA said they would replace the leather "at cost" and replace the rails "at cost". Sceesh after shipping to and from AK it was better to put that money to the Brooks Team Pro in Ti.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Co-opski said:


> To me they are just a cheap Brooks nock off.


SA and Brooks make two totally different types of saddles so the SA is definitely not a Brooks clone/copy.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 200lbs geared up to ride and I used a lighter duty roadie SA saddle on my 6" travel AM rigs for a few years with no issues. OTOH I have stretched out Brooks on one tour and my buddy broke the rails on his Brooks saddle in the middle of nowhere. 

Stuff happens if you ride bikes. These Brooks failures wouldn't stop me from using one on tour. For techy mountain biking I prefer the shape of the SA saddle.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

vikb said:


> SA and Brooks make two totally different types of saddles so the SA is definitely not a Brooks clone/copy.


[big Lebowski voice] true, just my opinion man. [/big Lebowski voice] The SA saddles lay flat and more hammock like with the leather sides that chafe the inner legs and a cut out that pinches when the leather stretches beyond the adjustments of the limit screw. Glad they fit your keister Vik.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I believe it was Bikerpacker 101 that had some helpful saddle reviews by some long-miles seat-of-their pants constituents.
I was also looking for comfort/long distance reviews while considering moving my WTB Speed V to the bikepack rig. 

Decided on Selle Anatomica X2 Watershed leather in my weight range, black with copper rivets. Sounds weather friendly. I've been on it for two months or so and find it to my liking. 

A friend just ordered a Brooks B-17 for his pugs. He wasn't a happy "bum" on our 28 mile spin last week so he is looking forward to a change.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

After reading a lot of the suggestions from everyone, I am feeling like I am going to like the "gel" or padded saddles versus the leather ones...but am still thinking and looking. I have a while before I will actually purchase.


I do like the banter and commentary though...each new post has me checking things out...any time spentvthinking about the trip is escape from reality for me, so keep 'em coming!!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

sXeXBMXer said:


> After reading a lot of the suggestions from everyone, I am feeling like I am going to like the "gel" or padded saddles versus the leather ones...but am still thinking and looking. I have a while before I will actually purchase.
> 
> I do like the banter and commentary though...each new post has me checking things out...any time spentvthinking about the trip is escape from reality for me, so keep 'em coming!!


HaHa, I hear ya. 
I kinda jumped in with both feet and spent about $130 for the SA after riding my Marin factory saddle for a year. My long-time WTB Speed V Comp is still on the on the Kona and treated me well too. I guess I really didn't have a problem to fix but wanted to pursue a hedge-bet for a long journey (for-me) ride coming up.

If you are leaning toward the more padded or some padding type, WTB are well made and probably get strong positive reviews while having a lot to choose from. I offered my SA to a buddy to try for some rides but he went on his own whim and ordered the Brooks that was around $80.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> HaHa, I hear ya.
> I kinda jumped in with both feet and spent about $130 for the SA after riding my Marin factory saddle for a year. My long-time WTB Speed V Comp is still on the on the Kona and treated me well too. I guess I really didn't have a problem to fix but wanted to pursue a hedge-bet for a long journey (for-me) ride coming up.
> 
> If you are leaning toward the more padded or some padding type, WTB are well made and probably get strong positive reviews while having a lot to choose from. I offered my SA to a buddy to try for some rides but he went on his own whim and ordered the Brooks that was around $80.


yeah. I have the WTB that came with the bike, and I like it for what I do now...I could probably use it for the touring as well when it comes down to it, but N+1, you know!!!


----------

